# WOC-Warm & Cozy



## VAQTPIE (Dec 21, 2009)

Since Warm & Cozy has been released early online and in some stores (not mine), I thought I'd start a new thread to see what (if anything) you all are interested in. 

I always look forward to hearing the opinions of my fellow WOC (read: enablers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

TIA


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 21, 2009)

I picked up both msf,  2 es (modelette & chamomile), and 1 shadestick in nurture!  I've only used Comfort MSF so far and I'm in love with it.  I haven't touched blush in days!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone know if any of the MSF's in this collection is WOC friendly?  I am an NW45.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 21, 2009)

So far, I think the only thing I'm sure of getting is Chamomile e/s

I'm on the fence with the 3N lipglass.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 21, 2009)

I passed on this one too.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 22, 2009)

Both colors are totally WOC friendly; I picked up both. I love using my 138 to apply MSFs, but I'll need to use my 207 or 184 to apply By Candlelight because I don't like to much shimmer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Just wondering if anyone know if any of the MSF's in this collection is WOC friendly? I am an NW45._


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 22, 2009)

I've seen it all and want one of everything!  The lipglasses and shadows are particularly gorgeous on WOC skin!!!!


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I havent seen the collection up close and personal yet, but based off of the pictures and swatches, i think i'll be getting the majority of the collection! IM SUPER EXCITED!!!!! My xmas gift to myself!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 22, 2009)

i want comfort msf and the mineralize lotion for sure. but this is one of those collections like style black where i say i only want a few things and end up buying the whole collection!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know if the shadesticks are a must have or pass?


----------



## misha5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going ga ga for the MSF's!!! I want to get both but might just wind up with By Candlelight because I don't have a pinkish MSF. I will pass on everything else.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Does anyone know if the shadesticks are a must have or pass?_

 
IMHO the main grabber with the shadesticks is the long-wear quality.  They look very similar to the paint pot nudes like Painterly and Soft Ochre, but the selling point with the Shadesticks is the durability.


----------



## onlylindah (Dec 24, 2009)

I am excited for this collection! I'm planning on getting by candlelight, 2N lipglass, warm me up lipstick, nurture shadestick and then maybe I'll grab other things when I get to the counter


----------



## crystrill (Dec 24, 2009)

I remember buying 5N previously and LOVE IT! It goes GREAT with soft & slow lipglass over it.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 24, 2009)

I can't wait till Saturday so I can pick up a few things. Here's my list:

Mulled Cider
Chamomile
Modelette
Spiced Tea
Warm Me Up
3N
Light That Fire

Maybe it'll change when I see them in person...idk


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 24, 2009)

The MSF junkie on my shoulder is telling me to get both MSF's although I don't need them. I'm also interested in Chamomile. Everything else looks passable especially since it reminds me of the All Ages, Races collection that is coming up next year and I'm kind of waiting for that.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's my short list:
Close for Comfort TLC
Comfort MSF
ALL the shadesticks
Warm me up l/s

Ha short list


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 25, 2009)

well i guess Im grabbing a couple of shadesticks from this colleciton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am only hearing good things about them.


----------



## Regality101 (Dec 26, 2009)

I need to be buying more makeup like I need a hole in my head.  I am a sucker for neutrals.  I plan to get:

Modelette
Mulled Cider 
Warm and Cozy 
Nurture
3N


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 26, 2009)

ESSENTIAL OILS!!!!

I forgot to say: DO NOT SLEEP ON THESE!!!!  Although I have combo skin, it tends to get a little pasty and dry in the winter.  A little drop of the oils underneath your moisturizer works wonders, and it's gorgeous under the Studio Fix powder (which is my least fav foundation, so the fact that the oils make it look less cakey and make the powder bearable to me says a lot).  And even if you don't love them on your face, they would make yummy hair additions...


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 26, 2009)

Have any of you NW45+ lovelies tried Comfort MSF yet? Is it comparable to Warmed?


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I'll go back for Comfort on Monday. I keep thinking about it  LOL


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm on the fence with Feeling Dreamy and 2N lipglasses. I'm only getting one lipglass from this collection. I'm thinking about ordering Modelette e/s online and I'm debating if I should wait until next week or just go to the MAC store and see it in person.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I went to the MAC store today and got the following both MSF's, 2N, 3N, modelette, muled cider and relaxed s/s. Now I am thinking I should've gotten nurture s/s.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Does anyone know if the shadesticks are a must have or pass?_

 
Cuddle- This is a nice yellowy white gold that looks like Frostlite fluid line, but is intended as an eyeshadow base.  I ended up getting this because it is more buildable than Frostlite.

Nurture- This is a very beautiful pink that is borderline neutral for me.  I grabbed this one just to because it seems very versatile.

Warm And Cozy-  I have a shadestick called Cedar Rose.  CR an old one that has been discontinued (kind of rare), but when I swatched W&C during presale, it looked like a dead ringer.  It's a nice neutral metallic rosewood color.  Not a fan of the texture of either though.

Relaxed- Nothing seemed special to me about this one... it looked like some of the other s/s that MAC has released before when they had a very extensive assortment of them.


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 27, 2009)

I got Comfort, 2n and Nurture s/s. 

I love Comfort. I haven't tried it against Warmed to compare but I wore it today as a highlight and I never wear Warmed as a highlight, just blush.  Comfort is so natural as a highlight on my NW43. I tried it when I first got as a blush and it was only shimmer on my skin, no color but love it popped on top of my cheekbone.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen Chamomile e/s in real life? If so, how does it compare to Vanilla e/s? Vanilla is too light for me, so i don't want to have a dupe heehe


----------



## jazmatazz (Dec 27, 2009)

I checked out the collection yesterday. It's really nice! I didn't pay much attention to the eyeshadows though as I never buy LE eyeshadows (I'm too lazy to depot). 

Tomorrow I'm going back to get Warm me up l/s (love amplifieds!) and 2N lipglass. 2N looks great over lipstick and adds tons of shine!

Really like both of the MSF's but. I. have. so. many. must. take. a. break.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2009)

I got Nuture s/s, Cuddle s/s, and Modellete e/s. I think I'll circle back for the Spiced Tea l/s. Possibly gonna exchange Cuddle s/s for Spiced Tea l/s. I'm kinda not comfy with this white gold shimmer on-crazy I know.
I'm def gonna return or exchange Modellete e/s it's virtually the same as Era e/s cept for some shimmer and it's 1.5 a shade lighter. I can live w/out it.

NC 50 for reference.


----------



## Happyone81 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all
I got all of the eyeshadows, all of the lipglasses and by candlelight fromthe collection. At first glance I thought the eyeshadows were all very boring and I ended up taking 2 of the lipglasses back. I only have 2N and Feeling Dreamy. Today I wore one of the face chart looks with mythology and I really loved it. I looked really polished and pretty. I got compliments from random people in the mall. (Very uncommon for me) So give them a try you might be surprised. This should hold me over until the spring forecast...I hope.

NW35


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I got Nuture s/s, Cuddle s/s, and Modellete e/s. I think I'll circle back for the Spiced Tea l/s. Possibly gonna exchange Cuddle s/s for Spiced Tea l/s. I'm kinda not comfy with this white gold shimmer on-crazy I know.
I'm def gonna return or exchange Modellete e/s it's virtually the same as Era e/s cept for some shimmer and it's 1.5 a shade lighter. I can live w/out it.

NC 50 for reference._

 
Cuddle s/s stays, Modellete goes.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 29, 2009)

So i picked up all of the eyeshadows, lipglasses, siss liptick, the nail polish and the cuddle shadestick. I will be returning 2N, feeling dreamy, siss, cuddle and chammomile. I'll probably just keep my credit for the upcoming Jan collections.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 29, 2009)

This is due out in the UK next week and my list is as follows:

Siss l/s (have run out, it was on my "to buy" list anyway)
By Candlelight MSF
Modelette e/s (but if I feel it's the same as Era, I'll leave it)
Blissed Out nail polish
Cuddle, Nurture & Relaxed shadesticks


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 29, 2009)

MAC soho in london will have this collection out this thursday.

Is there anything else comparable to Warm me up lipstick?


----------



## VAQTPIE (Dec 30, 2009)

I ended up getting all 4 shadesticks, Warm Me Up, 3N, and Light that Fire!.  I wanted Spiced Tea, but they were out of stock so I'll have to go to my freestanding store to pick that up.

The shadows were disappointing to me, as were the MSF's.  Now all of this talk about Warmed MSF makes me want to hunt it down.

I thought I would want Close for Comfort TLC, but I'm still on the fence on that because I have and love my Soothing Beige & Fuschia Fix TLC's....do I really need another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My MA did give me samples of the Mineralize Face and Body Lotion because she feels as though it's great under foundation.  She said it could make even Studio Fix Powder look luminous and non-cakey! So...I'll give it a try...at least I don't have anything to lose.


----------



## misha5150 (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally got to check out this collection Sunday and wound up getting Relaxed s/s and By Candlelight MSF. I wanted to get the lip conditioner in the tube but they were all sold out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swatched Comfort and it blended right into my skin so I passed. I liked Siss and I think I will pick that up later. The eyeshadow's didn't impress me and neither did the other lipsticks and lipglasses. The oils were interesting but I wasn't sure how I would use them so I passed on those too. The other shadesticks were pretty but I didn't think that I would use them. Not really into MAC nailpolish but I did like how the lotion felt and smelled so I may go back for that also. BTW, By Candlelight is freakin AWESOME!! I love it!! It gives the prettiest pink/gold sheen!! It's not ashy or glittery....it's perfect!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fancydymedout1* 

 
_So i picked up all of the eyeshadows, lipglasses, siss liptick, the nail polish and the cuddle shadestick. I will be returning 2N, feeling dreamy, siss, cuddle and chammomile. I'll probably just keep my credit for the upcoming Jan collections._

 
Did the colors look different on you at home than in the store?


----------



## bad girl glam (Dec 30, 2009)

i ended up buying Cheeky Bronze instead of By Candlelight.  i did grab Nature s/s though.  i'm not buying anything else until i get my Pro Card.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I passed on this one too._

 
so did I..


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 31, 2009)

It's out in the UK earlier than expected so I picked my stuff up yesterday.

I bought both lip conditioners, Siss, Nurture and Relaxed s/s, By Candlelight MSF and Blissed Out. I already have 3N and don't love it that much.

Swatches are on my blog, in my sig.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 31, 2009)

GOTTA re-up on 3N. I'm still wearing it from the N collection run that I missed out on. Mulled cider is something I wanna take a look at, and I might try to fool with Siss. IMO, lots of this stuff could be duped but I can't miss out on some fresh 3N


----------



## openexpression (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi ladies!

I picked up my goodies today! I'm limiting myself to a strict budget this year with makeup...my collection grew exponentially over the last year so I will be  very selective with my purchases going forward.  With that being said, I picked up:

Warm Me Up l/s
2N l/g
Light that Fire l/g
Cuddle s/s
By Candlelight MSF

These things are all unique IMO.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 1, 2010)

I got the Comfort MSF (which I LOVE!!!!! squeeel!) and Feline from love lace. I'm sitting around with my MAC list right now praying for a Friends and Family in January.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 2, 2010)

Comfort is THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm not even a fan of shimmer on the cheeks these days, but this one has changed my mind.  I've been applying that first over the entire cheek with a tad of Notable blush on top.

I'm also impressed with the Spiced Tea lip.  I've been doing that with Hodgepodge liner and a drop of Light That Fire.  It's gorgeous and very yummy-looking.


----------



## machonesty (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought this was a beautiful collection and in a perfect world, I would have gotten all of it.

I only got 3n. Siss is on my list now, but its perm

The e/s were so disappointing. Hardly any color pay off. I wanted to love Modellette, but it barely shows up on me and I have a CG e/s that looks like it.

Anyone know a dupe for Siss l/s? 

I may get Comfort msf later.

And those face oils are a rip off! I have natural hair and make my own oil blends and shea butter. You can buy a whole gaggle of oils for that price. save your $


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_so did I.._

 
Me too.


----------



## divineflygirl (Jan 4, 2010)

_I purchased 3N and Comfort MSF. I am absolutely impressed with both products. Comfort looks beautiful on my skin. It casts such a pretty glow upon it. 3N is the perfect neutral lipglass for me. I'm going to get Sis as well, but that is a permanent item, so no rush for me on that one. The e/s's didn't seem incredibly special to me. I'm thinking about going back and getting another Comfort MSF and 3N._


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Cuddle s/s stays, Modellete goes._

 
Forgot to say Modellette e/s is either like Era or Soba. Virtually similar!
DO NOT F-ING GET IF YOU HAVE THESE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't tell you how uber pissed I was!

Love my Nuture s/s though! Beautiful and a long lasting party girl's best friend! It's got power and grace! Cuddle s/s is also doing the job as well!

NC50 for reference


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 4, 2010)

so far all i got from this is comfort msf.

i'll probably get the shadesticks.

i have so many msf's now i dont know what to do, lol.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 5, 2010)

i'm lovin' my Mulled Cider but was wondering if anyone w/ yellow skintone had a problem w/ Chamomile not really showing up as much? i was pretty disappointed w/ it but am gonna keep trying to use it.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 5, 2010)

I picked up Comfort MSF and love it!!  I have worn it all over and just on the checks and I love it both ways!!  I may even get a backup and I hardly ever buy backups!!


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Did the colors look different on you at home than in the store?_

 
Well i just kinda swatched everything on the back of my hand as far as the shadows go and with the lipsticks and glosses, i just brought what they had. When i reached home and did some experimenting looks, i wasnt pleased with those products. i took them back and will be getting some things from the upcoming collections on thrusday.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Did the colors look different on you at home than in the store?_

 
Well i just kinda swatched everything on the back of my hand as far as the shadows go and with the lipsticks and glosses, i just brought what they had. When i reached home and did some experimenting looks, i wasnt pleased with those products. i took them back and will be getting some things from the upcoming collections on thrusday.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 7, 2010)

Now I'm debating on whether or not to get  "3N" since I don't own a neutral lipglass....

Any NW50 or thereabouts like it?


----------



## itskels (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Now I'm debating on whether or not to get  "3N" since I don't own a neutral lipglass....

Any NW50 or thereabouts like it?_

 
personally...i love it. ever since i started wearing it i've been getting tons of compliments...really surprised by that since it's a fairly nude color. but i've heard it from men & women, so...i think i'm going to buy a backup because of all the colors similar, none work for me like this does.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *itskels* 

 
_personally...i love it. ever since i started wearing it i've been getting tons of compliments...really surprised by that since it's a fairly nude color. but i've heard it from men & women, so...i think i'm going to buy a backup because of all the colors similar, none work for me like this does._

 
Thanks for your response!  Do you wear it with a liner or alone?


----------



## itskels (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Thanks for your response!  Do you wear it with a liner or alone?_

 
i wear it both ways actually...most of the time with liner though.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *itskels* 

 
_i wear it both ways actually...most of the time with liner though._

 
What color liner?

I just ordered 3N.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 9, 2010)

the mua talked me out of getting by candlelight and now im so regretting


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 9, 2010)

didn't get a lot from this collection. wasn't really impressed with the eyeshadows.

i did get Comfort MSF & By Candlelight MSF and i also got 2N l/g.

thinking i may go back for Feeling Dreamy l/g


----------



## Cashmere (Jan 9, 2010)

I picked up all the shade sticks, all the lip gloss, one MSF, and all the eyeshadows, except embark...all ready had that.  If you need to build up your natural colors...this is the collection for you.  I also got Siss lipstick...love it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 10, 2010)

Only ended up with 3N, LOL. I don't get the Siss love around here. I might go back and B2M for some of the other lippes but I had to get re-up on my 3N. The shadows and Shadesticks were *yawn* and The MSFs were passable for me.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Now I'm debating on whether or not to get "3N" since I don't own a neutral lipglass....

Any NW50 or thereabouts like it?_

 
YES!!!!GET IT I LUV IT!!!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Just wondering if anyone know if any of the MSF's in this collection is WOC friendly? I am an NW45._

 
I use the By Candelight as a brow highlight... It is really soft but reflects the light well... And comfort, I put in my T-Zone... Sometimes all over because it's not shimmery, it's really glowy looking.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_I've seen it all and want one of everything! The lipglasses and shadows are particularly gorgeous on WOC skin!!!!_

 
I got EVERYTHING from the collection. WOC if you think you should pass up on this collection, you are highly mistaken. Not to mention all the repromotes from the N Collection, but just these soft "go-to" colors are a must...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_ESSENTIAL OILS!!!!

I forgot to say: DO NOT SLEEP ON THESE!!!! Although I have combo skin, it tends to get a little pasty and dry in the winter. A little drop of the oils underneath your moisturizer works wonders, and it's gorgeous under the Studio Fix powder (which is my least fav foundation, so the fact that the oils make it look less cakey and make the powder bearable to me says a lot). And even if you don't love them on your face, they would make yummy hair additions..._

 
I mix these with my Fast Response and it really helps dryness underneath the eye... Even as a night cream.

Overall, I think MAC did well with this collection and I am not just saying that because I work there, I really enjoy playing with it and putting it on my customers. Check out the Haul video I did with swatches:

YouTube - HUGE MAC Cosmetics & Whole Foods Market Haul!!! (My 1st Haul video)


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like 3N.  It's like a more pigmented version of Saplicious.


----------



## sapnap (Jan 16, 2010)

omg i got by candlelight and modelette only for this collection.. shud be going back for siss.. feelign dreamy and 2n were too pale so i passed, light tht fire was a bit too orangy and I have 3N.. is with 3N on top looks AWESOME.. the MA tried it n me and I was floored.. By Candlelight... ya WOC's gotta try this one!!! I tried it over Love Joy and Metal rock... and its great!!!! it looks better over browns and rose browns than pinks on WOC's imo.. even over brunette/eversun/xrocks and stuff.. i have warmed so i passed on comfort tho my warmed has a lotta gold veining..


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 16, 2010)

I got quite a lot from this collection.
3N lipglass
Light That Fire lipglass
Spiced Tea lipstick
Comfort MSF
By Candlelight MSF
Relaxing Shadestick
Cuddle Shadestick
Warm & Cozy Shadestick
Nurture Shadestick
I think that is all of them
Essential Oil

I'm on the fence with the By Candlelight but I haven't played around with it much.  I hear the essential oil is nothing special but I tried it over my moisturizer as the MA suggested.  I usually use Studio Fix but I've been meaning to switch to a liquid foundation this winter but haven't done so yet.  My face has been looking a little dry.  I used the Studio Fix over this and loved it.  I wanted to keep using the Studio Fix because it is quick and easy application in the morning rush and now I can.

I forgot to check out Chamomille eyeshadow.  How does it compare to Solar White?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_omg i got by candlelight and modelette only for this collection.. shud be going back for siss.. feelign dreamy and 2n were too pale so i passed, light tht fire was a bit too orangy and I have 3N.. is with 3N on top looks AWESOME.. the MA tried it n me and I was floored.. By Candlelight... ya WOC's gotta try this one!!! I tried it over Love Joy and Metal rock... and its great!!!! it looks better over browns and rose browns than pinks on WOC's imo.. even over brunette/eversun/xrocks and stuff.. i have warmed so i passed on comfort tho my warmed has a lotta gold veining.._

 
Thanks for the suggestion.  I haven't been sure of By Candlelight so I will try your suggestions.  You think Comfort looks a lot like Warmed?  I have heard such good things about Warmed that I have considered tracking one down.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_Comfort is THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not even a fan of shimmer on the cheeks these days, but this one has changed my mind. I've been applying that first over the entire cheek with a tad of Notable blush on top.

I'm also impressed with the Spiced Tea lip. I've been doing that with Hodgepodge liner and a drop of Light That Fire. It's gorgeous and very yummy-looking. _

 
I like Spiced Tea too.  I have no other lipstick like it.  Mine is on the way


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Forgot to say Modellette e/s is either like Era or Soba. Virtually similar!
DO NOT F-ING GET IF YOU HAVE THESE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't tell you how uber pissed I was!

Love my Nuture s/s though! Beautiful and a long lasting party girl's best friend! It's got power and grace! Cuddle s/s is also doing the job as well!

NC50 for reference_

 
Thanks!  I don't have Era or Soba so I think Modelette will go on my list.  Initially I was not impressed because it blended right into my skin when I swatched it.  But now I'm thinking it will be a good blender color or lid color


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I really like 3N. It's like a more pigmented version of Saplicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Funny you should make the comparision.  Sapilicious is a top fave of mine....but 3n I could not make work.  It was like mud on my lips


----------



## sapnap (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Thanks for the suggestion.  I haven't been sure of By Candlelight so I will try your suggestions.  You think Comfort looks a lot like Warmed?  I have heard such good things about Warmed that I have considered tracking one down._

 
Warmed is more goldy than comfort, comfort is like a natural MSF, more than SBN for me.... comfort kinda blended into my skin tone giving me a glowr.. warmed on the other hand has some colour


----------

